# Freerider



## juweb (21. September 2006)

Ich wollte Euch mal gratulieren zu dem innovativen Federungskonzept beim Freerider - Messeneuheit. Das sah wirklich gut aus auf der Messe. Ab wann ist das Gerät in der Serie?


----------



## Xiper (21. September 2006)

Davon habe ich gar nichts gehört. kanns du ein bisschen drüner erzählen oder bilder zeigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (21. September 2006)

Es geht um den neuen VPP Rahmen. Habe mit dem Dirk auf der Eurobike ein bisschen drüber geschwätzt. 
Hat durch den virtuellen Drehpunkt keinen Pedalrückschlag mehr. Bilder habe ich keine, aber kurze Details: Monoschwinge (VPP) umwerfer Montage, im Gegensatz zum Archi FR, möglich. Der Rahmen ist die Reaktionen auf den wachsenden Slopestylebike Bedarf.

In dem Rahmen steckt auf jeden Fall noch potential auch richtung DH. Durch eine andere Dämpferaufhängung am Oberrohr lässt sich da sicher noch mehr Federweg rausholen.

@ Uwe
Denke ne Serienproduktion ist ende des Jahres / Anfang 07 denkbar
Aber will da nichts falsches sagen... da hat der Dirk sicher genauere Infos für uns

außerdem hat Zonenschein die Modelle der Archimedes Reihe in einer günstigeren Version mit weniger aufwändigen Frästeilen (Steuerrohr z.B.) und dünnerer Sattelstütze auf der Messe ausgestellt.

grüße
Nik


----------



## flying-nik (22. September 2006)

Xiper schrieb:


> bilder


ich zitiere mal die homepage..


			
				www.zonenschein.de schrieb:
			
		

>


www.zonenschein.de


----------



## nuts (25. September 2006)

sind ja leider nicht sehr aussagekräftig die bilder...
kann man gar nix erkennen


----------



## ghostraider (25. September 2006)

Wie isn so des Zonenschein Leonardo DH?


----------



## ewoq (25. September 2006)

achtung wortspiel: wohl das SCHNELLste downhill hardtail in deutschland


----------



## Dirk Andres (27. September 2006)

Hallo,

der neue Freerider PAN soll ca. Dezember 2006 Serienreif sein.
Ich werde demnächst alle Neuheiten 2007 im Forum vorstellen.
Die neuen Rahmen sind momentan beim Fotografen hinsichtlich der Details.
Anbei ein Bild vom Slopestyle Pan.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## playbike (27. September 2006)

Dirk Andres schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der neue Freerider PAN soll ca. Dezember 2006 Serienreif sein.
> Ich werde demnächst alle Neuheiten 2007 im Forum vorstellen.
> ...




Melde schon mal starkes Interesse am PAN Enduro/All mountain Rahmen an.
Auf der Eurobike hattet Ihr diesen mit nen RockShox Pearl Dämpfer ausgestattet. Bin diesen Dämpfer diese Saison gefahren. Der ist einfach zu überdämpft und progressiv.
Habt ihr den Hinterbau auf diesen Dämpfer ausgelegt? Oder kann man den Serienrahmen auch mit nen angepassten Fox RP23 usw. bekommen?
Dann wollte ich noch wissen was der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer so wiegt? Muss nächste Saison etwas aufs Gewicht achten!
Kann man bei Zonenschein noch individuelle Wünsche an Euren Rahmen vornehmen (z.B. an der Zugverlegung) oder ist das bei Euch Serie!

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Dirk Andres (28. September 2006)

Hallo,

der Rahmen wird auch mit anderen Dämpfern ausgeliefert.(Fox RP 23,DHX Air)
Das Rahmengewicht ohne Dämpfer liegt bei ca. 3,5 kg.
Individuelle Wünsche sind jederzeit möglich.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## dual-mdc (28. September 2006)

gruß,
ist der rahmen auch downhill tauglich? was für ausstattungen wollt ihr anbieten? wie schauts mit preisen aus? habt ihr schon paar geo daten für uns?
gruß maddin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyself (29. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich interessier mich hauptsaechlich fuer die DH sparte, gibts da fuer naechstes jahr etwa auch einen neuen DH'ller bzw. veraenderungen beim alten?

greetz mmI


----------



## flying-nik (10. Oktober 2006)

habe gerade noch ein foto bei uns aufm Server gefunden das den Prototypen von der anderen Seite zeigt.
http://woffm-ev.de/4images/data/media/43/DSCN1395.JPG
da sieht man auch noch leicht die VPP Hebelage am unteren Lager. (das grau/metallene)
interessant ist die Lösung mit dem trickstuff Rotor und Hohlkralle.


----------



## flying-nik (17. Oktober 2006)

memyself schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich interessier mich hauptsaechlich fuer die DH sparte, gibts da fuer naechstes jahr etwa auch einen neuen DH'ller bzw. veraenderungen beim alten?
> 
> greetz mmI



hi, was ich dir schonmal sagen kann ist, dass der archimedes Dh in die vierte evolutionsstufe geht. Die Auffälligtse Neuerung ist das Maxlesystem an der Hinterradachse. Außerdem gibt es die Archis in abgespeckterer Version (dünneres Sattelrohr, außen verlegte Züge etc). Also gleiche Funktion für weniger Geld.

Der Dirk wird mir die Tage noch eine genauere Übersicht über die 07er Produktpalette schicken. Dann kann ich dir mehr sagen.

grüße
Nik


----------



## BenjaminB (17. Oktober 2006)

ich will mir für nächstes jahr vielleicht einen leichten racer mit wenig federweg aufbauen und finde das pan ziemlich knorke ;-)

ein paar meiner fragen wurden ja schon gestellt:
DH-tauglichkeit?
gibt es auch steckachse (maxle)?
kann ich 200mm vorne fahren?
mit welchem dämpfer hat der rahmen 180mm?

mfg steoff eoff


----------



## Dirk Andres (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

primär ist es möglich das Pan mit 200mm Federweg hinsichtlich der verbauten Gabel zu fahren.
Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich zur 180mm Version auf 66° was eher Downhill tauglich ist.
Es existiert noch keine Version mit Maxel aber diese Problematik ist lösbar. In der Serienausstattung gibt es den Rahmen mit Fox VAN R(ähnlich Vanilla RC), gegen Aufpreis gibt es FOX DHX 5.0 und AIR.

Mfg
Dipl.-Ing. Dirk Andres


----------



## zanny (19. Oktober 2006)

HALLO!
Weshalb hat das Pan den so ein dünneres Sattelrohr?
Es war doch immer das Erkennungszeichen eines Zonnenschein.
Und Ihr habt das "Ofenrohr" doch mit Tretlagerstabilität begründet. Gilt das nicht mehr?? Schade es machte optisch ein Zonnenschein einzigartig.
Gruß
zanny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (20. Oktober 2006)

in meinen Augen hätte eine 42mm Sattelstütze in diesem Fall auch Nachteile... Welcher Umwerfer würde dann noch an die Sattelstrebe passen? 
Höchstens E-type Umwerfer. Und die könnte man dann ja nicht mit einer Shiftguide fahren, womit die Freeride ambitionen des Rades wieder fraglich wären. Außerdem Müsstest du die komplette Schwinge breiter dimensionieren um um die breitere Sattelstrebe herum zu bauen.

Alternative wäre vielleicht eine sattelstrebe mit wechselndem Durchmesser, womit die Sattelstütze dann aber wieder nicht vollversenkbar wäre. auch optisch wäre es sicher gewöhnungsbedürftig. Selbst dann hätte man zwar den Erkennungswert der dicken Sattelstütze wieder, aber einen geringeren Effekt auf die Tretlagerstabilität.

grüße
Nik


----------



## CRT-Rider (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 

ja gefällt mir schon das neue Zonenschein.
Sind schon die genauen GEo-daten bekannt. 
Sieht (für mich leider) nach einem relativ langem (> 420mm) Hinterbau aus. 


Gruß, 

Chris


----------



## juweb (1. November 2006)

@ flying-nik: Gibt es nicht da irgend ein Kettenführungsteil, das eine Aufnahme für einen E-Type Umwerfer besitzt. Hab das glaube ich be e.13 gesehen.


----------



## flying-nik (1. November 2006)

@ Uwe
ich werde den dirk mal drauf ansprechen. klingt interessant!

@CRT-Rider

folgende Daten des Pan FR (größe "M")  liegen mir vor:
Federweg 180 mm
Lenkwinkel 67,5°
Sitzwinkel 71°
Oberrohrlänge 585 mm, L= 600mm
Sitzrohrlänge 400 mm, L= 440mm
Radstand 1125mm
die Kettenstrebenlänge beim PAN FR beträgt momentan 435 mm.

grüße
Nik


----------



## flying-nik (4. November 2006)

@ juweb
okay,das müsste die hier sein. 2 Fach Führung unten und Umwerferaufnahme oben. Vielleicht könnte man so sogar einen Umwerfer am Archimedes FR fahren.


----------



## K!S (19. November 2006)

flying-nik schrieb:


> habe gerade noch ein foto bei uns aufm Server gefunden das den Prototypen von der anderen Seite zeigt.
> http://woffm-ev.de/4images/data/media/43/DSCN1395.JPG
> da sieht man auch noch leicht die VPP Hebelage am unteren Lager. (das grau/metallene)
> interessant ist die Lösung mit dem trickstuff Rotor und Hohlkralle.



Mist Ulli hat Recht, ein Schaltungsrotor währe eine brauchbahre Inovation...

Des Pan is doch ein schickes Teil mal sehen sich das fährt  
Gibt es für den Rahmen schon einen preis so ca?  
Vielleicht geht mein Rahmen ja mal kaputt ist ja nicht mehr der neuste.
ich hab bei shiftycart.de noch ein bild gefunden.


----------



## GoCycle (19. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen... 

Eine kleine Anmerkung:

=> unsere Website lautet www.gocycle.de (shiftycart ist unser Warenwirtsprogramm).

Wir planen übrigens ein PAN als Vorführbike aufzubauen.

Ride on,

Jörg Neumann

GO CYCLE
Inh. Jörg Neumann
Birkhahnweg 5
D-48155 Münster
TEL.: +49-251-379 52 48  FAX: -379 52 50
E-MAIL: [email protected]


----------



## K!S (19. November 2006)

Jo der Rahmen gefällt mir auch könnte mir sogar vorstellne mein Stinky damit zu ersetzen


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. Dezember 2006)

Dirk Andres schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> primär ist es möglich das Pan mit 200mm Federweg hinsichtlich der verbauten Gabel zu fahren.
> Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich zur 180mm Version auf 66° was eher Downhill tauglich ist.
> ...




Hallo

sehr schick was ihr da gebraten habt  
gibts den schon ne ungefähre hausnummer wo die preise liegen werden (aufpreise DHX-AIR?)?
und wird es nur 1 1/8 oder auch 1.5 steuerrohr geben?
ach ja 24´HR müßte doch problemlos möglich sein?!

guten rutsch dann erstmal...........


----------



## CRT-Rider (18. Januar 2007)

Sehr schick die Pan serie, vor allem der kurze hinterbau des Pan Slopestyle scheint angebracht....
 

Seh ich das richtig das sich das Hauptlager beim federn "horizontal" hin und her bewegt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Andres (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Das Hauptlager der Schwinge ist als Excenter ausgeführt.
Der Drehpunkt der Schwinge ist dadurch virtuell, darausfolgen ergibt sich eine typische VPP Raderhebungskurve.

MFG
Dirk


----------



## playbike (18. Januar 2007)

Dirk Andres schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das Hauptlager der Schwinge ist als Excenter ausgeführt.
> Der Drehpunkt der Schwinge ist dadurch virtuell, darausfolgen ergibt sich eine typische VPP Raderhebungskurve.
> ...



Gibts demnächst mal nen Test des Pan AM in nem kompententen Fachblatt?
Oder vielleicht wäre es möglich das Pan mal ala fs-kinematics und co darzustellen?

Hab großen interesse an dem Rad.
Vielleicht ist es ja auch möglich das Rad bei Euch in Halle mal zu testen?

Was wiegt der Rahmen in M inkl. Fox PR23


----------



## paradox (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern den zonenschein katalog bekommen! *Danke*, echt geil!!!

ich würde mir den pan am oder fr gönnen, doch ich brauche eine größe von 48-50cm rahmen bei 600 oberrohr, da ich auch damit touren möchte!!!
ist das möglich oder gibt es den rahmen nur mit 45 sitzrohr?
mit ner 91cm schrittlänge wird das halt echt kurz.

danke für die infos!

chris


----------



## playbike (21. Januar 2007)

Hab gestern auch den neuen Katalog bekommen.
Danke
Also das Pan macht echt neugierig.
Aber schön wär noch was vom technischen Hintergrund zu erfahren.
An nem selbsttest werde ich wohl nicht hinweg kommen!


----------



## paradox (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo, wie ist denn nun die größe "L" beim Pan AM ???


----------



## Helfari (5. Mai 2007)

In nem Thread im Freeride Forum kam die Frage auf, ob da eigentlich das ganze Fahrergewicht an dem Lager im Oberrohr hängt und ob das lange hällt. Hat da schon irgendwer Erfahrung mit?

Den Lenkwinkel find ich übrigens auch etwas arg steil, besonders wo es doch auch noch eine Slopestyle-Version mit steilerem Lenkwinkel (69°) gibt. Wäre was Richtung 66° (statt 68°) beim PanFR nicht angenehmer?


----------



## flying-nik (6. Mai 2007)

hallo Helfari,
hast du villeicht grad einen link zu diesem Thread? das wäre super.
Nach meiner Vorstellung würde das Gewicht eher auf dem unteren lager liegen, aber ich frag den Dirk morgen mal, da kann ich auch das mit dem Lenkwinkel ansprechen. Aber die Frage nach dem "angenehm" ist natürlich wieder sehr individuell und Geschmacksabhängig.

grüße
Niklas


----------



## Helfari (12. Mai 2007)

flying-nik schrieb:


> hallo Helfari,
> hast du villeicht grad einen link zu diesem Thread? das wäre super.
> Nach meiner Vorstellung würde das Gewicht eher auf dem unteren lager liegen, aber ich frag den Dirk morgen mal, da kann ich auch das mit dem Lenkwinkel ansprechen. Aber die Frage nach dem "angenehm" ist natürlich wieder sehr individuell und Geschmacksabhängig.
> 
> ...


Hat jetzt leider ne Weile gedauert, habs irgendwie verpennt, sorry. Das war dieser Thread. Die Frage ist eben ob das untere Lager wegen dem Excenter Gewicht aufnehmen kann.

Sicher ist der LW geschmacksabhängig, aber wenn man schon zwei Versionen anbietet, dann könnte man den Unterschied etwas vergrößern.


----------



## flying-nik (12. Mai 2007)

okay, got it. danke für den Link  Die Frage kann ich dir so leider nicht sofort beantworten. Ich nehme aber an das das Gewichtsaufnahmevermögen des unteren Lager / exenters abhängig von der Raderhebung ist. Je mehr der Hinterbau einfedert, desto weiter wird der exenter ja nach unten, in die Senkrechte bewegt, wo er das Gewicht eigentlich gut weitergeben bzw tragen sollte. Ich kümmer mich mal darum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helfari (12. Mai 2007)

flying-nik schrieb:


> Ich nehme aber an das das Gewichtsaufnahmevermögen des unteren Lager / exenters abhängig von der Raderhebung ist. Je mehr der Hinterbau einfedert, desto weiter wird der exenter ja nach unten, in die Senkrechte bewegt, wo er das Gewicht eigentlich gut weitergeben bzw tragen sollte. Ich kümmer mich mal darum.


Danke. Du hast mit deiner Aussage sicher Recht, nur kann das Ding, so wie ich das sehe, nur in der "untersten Position" Gewicht aufnehmen. Das muss dann zwar immernoch nicht heißen, dass das ober Lager nicht hällt, aber interessant fänd ichs trotzdem.


----------



## flying-nik (21. Mai 2007)

also, habe mitm Dirk mal darüber gesprochen. Die Hauptlast liegt am oberen Lager. Dort ist auch eine durchgehende Stahlachse mit Wälzlagern (wie beim Archimedes) verbaut. Durch die Raderhebung und die 2 move hinterbaukonstruktion wird die meißte Kraft direkt in den Dämpfer geleitet. das Untere Lager trägt die seitliche Belastung, versteift also den Rahmen. 

Gruß, Niklas


----------



## Helfari (24. Mai 2007)

In der aktuellen Freeride ist ein Test des Pan Freude. Es hat mit 9,5 von 10 Punkten sehr gut abgeschnitten und ist Preis-Leistungs-Tipp. Nur leider ist ihnen irgendwie entgangen, dass es sich dabei nicht um einen abgestützten Eingelenker handelt.
Bemängelt wurden die Bremsen vom Komplettbike (Juicy Three) und das zu hohe Tretlager (39,5cm).


----------



## CRT-Rider (27. Mai 2007)

Hört sich ja schonmal recht gut an.
Gibts irgendwo mehr bilder und/oder Erfahrungsberichte/ Vids wo man das teil mal in Action sieht ? 
Habt ihr in halle eigentlich test auch Testbikes ? 
Ich mein so für´s "Blind-kaufen" ist das dann doch viel Geld für zu wenig info´s.

Kurz zum Einsatzbereich: 

Inwiefern unterscheidet sich der vom des Pan FR von dem 

Archimedis Fr ?

Geomäßig ist Federweg ist identisch, Lenkwinkel fast (0,5%) , Radstand ist auch gleich wobei das pan halt ein längeres Oberrohr aber kürzere kettenstrebe hat. 
Normal müsste doch das Pan "besser federn" (abgesehen von der Antriebsneutralität) 

Ich würd local trail bzw. mal bike park fahren wollen, und so rennen wie ixs-cup 
Bisher wollt ich mir nen Giant Glory 0 zulegen --> ausverkauft
Bergamont  big air --> "wage hinterbauperformance"

Also was tun, ich will einfach nur nen rad das funzt.

Bezüglich PanFr/Slopestylepan

ich präferiere kürzere Hinterbauten, würd mir also am liebsten den Slopestyle rahmen als F-rider aufbauen, in welchem maße macht sich der kürzere Hebel auf das "Federverhalten" bemerkbar ?


----------



## CRT-Rider (27. Mai 2007)

Nachtrag: 

zur Frage ob worin der unterschied zwischen Pan FR. und Archi Fr. ist hab ich das hier  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=275963&highlight=zonenschein+pan gefunden.


----------



## flying-nik (28. Mai 2007)

hi,
Testberichte finden sich z.B. hier
Ein Nachteil des Archi FR gegenüber dem PAN ist die fehlende Möglichkeit zur Umwerfermontage. Die einzige Möglichkeit das Archi FR mit Umwerfer zu fahren wäre eine e-type mehrfach Kettenführung + Umwerfer zu montieren. 
Laut den Testberichten hat das PAN auch eine höhere Seitensteifigkeit im Hinterbau. Zu deinen weiteren Fragen müsste sich mal der Dirk äußern.
Ich bin das PAN leider auch noch nicht gefahren, werde es in Ilmenau aber evtl. mal testen.
grüße,
Nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRT-Rider (28. Mai 2007)

Hi nik, 

danke für den hinweis die hatt ich aber "leider" schon gefunden ich wär mehr an persönlichen berichten interessiert, und etwas mehr aufklärung über die Technik des Pan (insbesondere der unteren "Führung" ) interessiert.


----------

